# ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!



## jpranch (Oct 23, 2009)

I tryed again to create an account on the icc website. I just flat out give up! I will not try again. I may be written off by those watching this site as an incompatent miss-spelling boob that could'nt find his back side in the dark with both hands, but wow! And sloooooooooooow! Boy, that's some really high tech stuff the icc bought. I wonder if I could sell them some beach front property in South Dakota?


----------



## conarb (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

JP:

As I said on another thread, it took me about three days to get logged in, although my name came up on top, but once in I can't seem to figure out what's going on, and I can write HTML and JavaScript.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

Conarb! Great to see you here. I thought I was going to grow older just waiting for the icc site to load? I may be wrong but I think some techno outfit just hosed the icc. Kinda makes me chuckle just a little bit.


----------



## conarb (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

I just got further in, I see Jeff Remas got in briefly, it's terrible and I told them so, it is completely unworkable, apparently some kind of social networking site.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

I have been able to login and actually post a few, but it is like going to the dentist.  This board is approaching perfection less than a week in.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

CA: Welcome to the new site!  I thought we lost you.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

I had to e-mail them and they set me up so I could log in. It is terrible I can't figure out how to reply to post. When I hit the reply button and it would not let me paste in the code section so I quit. Truly discouraging


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

I have been a member on many discussion forums in the last decade or longer and, not to turn this into a flame fest, but I have never seen a BB set up in such a manner as ICC's that is so confusing and user un-friendly.  They are in need of some serious fixing over there.  I can't even get to discussions on their board. I open up one community, it lists 3 or 4 discussions, but for some reason those discussions are not actually there.  I'd be really upset if I paid them $75 or $100 for that, at this point.

If they get it up and running, I will at some time go back there, but from what I see here on this site, this is my new code related home.

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## D a v e W (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

Hello everyone, what a shock!     I have let my dissatisfaction be known to the ICC. Since Monday, until last night I was unable get on the new ICC BB. What a joke, :lol:  luckily someone posted this site     there. After I read everything here last night I tried to re-enter the ICC BB to remove what I posted, I was unable to get back in. Something interesting is that the staff is posting the questions there hoping to get responses. Just like everyone has posted here I agree 90% with. I will check what I have for other that was on the old BB. I think I have Inspector Gift and Vmac maybe. What a loss of information. :cry:

If there is anything I can do just ask Jeff, I work at AHJ in Washington State and have a private 3rd company in Colorado. I read the old BB daily, however I didn't post daily. Originally joined in 2002 with over a 1K post/responses. UB said it right, the sharing of knowledge is key to everyone's success and growth. I am looking forward to the great future of this forum, and will contribute financially for its success. Everyone have a great day!   :mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

*MT:* You have to use the "paste" symbol in their toolbar.


----------



## Little_Guy (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

I too finally got in only to find a maze of stuff that did not make sense. I am glad you had the skill and determination to start this site. It works great, I'll be here for awhile. 

Little_Guy


----------



## jpranch (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

All of us really owe Jeff the fore sight to have this place. A lot has been placed unpon his shoulders this past week. Help him as best as you can. Now this is not icc bashing, but I do not consider their web site worth visiting any more. So, lets get the word out. To every jurisdiction and every home & business owner that this is the place to ask questions! This is the place for help. The talent here is of the highest caliber! They WILL be helped here. Send this website to every icc chapter, every whatever. I have seen how the old BB members have jumped on the oppertunity to help any who ask. JP


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

I received the following message at 9:23 PM on Friday night as an ICC-Enews message. As I read it, you'll need to pay to play. I suspect that all of the searchable comments have "Gone with the Wind."

Thanks to our thousands of website users who have stayed with us as we have transitioned to our new format. This format was designed with the latest technology and user trends in mind. As in any start up of this magnitude, the first few weeks will be dedicated to working through any major glitches regarding speed, access and unforeseen barriers to user convenience. Our team is working hourly to smooth over the rough spots and is eager to receive feedback as we move forward.

One of our latest features, the “Communities of Interest,” is designed to provide a new members only benefit in the world of idea exchanges, peer interaction, and access to targeted news and other information that is specific to your professional discipline. This new feature replaces our “Bulletin Board” feature. Bulletin Board technology, while able to support a “chat room” capability, is not compatible with the new website and does not enhance the benefit of being an ICC member. We believe strongly that in these tough economic times it is important for the Code Council to develop new, cost-effective ways for members to network and learn without the cost of travel or the inefficiency of older technologies. Accordingly, we encourage those nonmembers who enjoyed the privileges of the Bulletin Board free of charge, to find the appropriate ICC member category and enter a new world of meeting your peers. In the meantime, we will provide archived Bulletin Board information to the Communities of Interest participants as an extra reference.

In the coming days, you will see continued streamlining of our website to ease member usage and overall access to our entire portfolio of products and services. We look forward to interacting with you, and again thank you for your patience as we work through this transition and troubleshoot the problem areas. To send us your feedback, please address your comments to webmaster@iccsafe.org.


----------



## conarb (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!



			
				Hazmat said:
			
		

> I suspect that all of the searchable comments have "Gone with the Wind."


No, I have been negotiating with the ICC and they are planning to retain the old Bulletin Board content as a searchable database that they are planning to link to.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

That's great CA! Once they have a link we should be able to tie in and search from here!

Haz: I most enjoyed the part "Thousands of website users who have stayed with us".


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

Those thousands of members are villages, cities, towns etc that had paid in January 1, 2009


----------



## jpranch (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

The old BB may have not required a fee to post but is was still not free. It was supported by the sale of books, seminars, membership dues, etc...

Anybody want to bet that the archives will be edited / cencored? I have a sure winner even at even money!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

well I bet UB,CA and Pack well be deleted from the search engine! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

rjj, Thanks for the good laugh!!! Now that was funny!  :lol:


----------



## conarb (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> well I bet UB,CA and Pack well be deleted from the search engine!


After they deleted the firemen's celebration in Minneapolis I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

Like said before, not to turn this into a flame-fest, but I was reading the post and realized that if a person hadn't been exposed to the previous BB, and was attempting to access for the first time, they would NEVER go back.......hopefully this BB will get in the WWW search engines so that the public will be able to access the pool of talent available here.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

RJJ,

I have over 4,000 posts on the old board; their too lazy to delete them all; and, if they did, a lot of the threads wouldn't make any sense.   

I heard a rumor that the ICC was going to ask Pack, ConArb, and myself to speak at the 2010 Conference.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: ICC: I give up! UNCLE!!!

Ub, I would love to be there for that! I wonder if the archives do make it back and you did do a search on "nads" if one of my last posts would show up? LOL.

UB, I did make the 1,000! I know. It was a silly thing. But I talked to the icc webmaster. He thought it was funny as hell. I thanked him for putting up with my foolishness. It was all good. Thanks again Tim!


----------

